# Manual Override For Slide?



## Racechasers (Feb 22, 2005)

I have just purchased a 29FBHS and am wondering if it has a manual override for the slide in the form of a crank in case the power slide fails. And if so where is it located?


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Scott - There is a way to get a socket on the end of the screw rod under there that you can crank with a wratchet (not provided). This is hearsay as I haven't personally done it yet, but was told by someone who has. I was told that it was a real pain in the butt on my model (28BHS). Better keep extra 30amp fuses just in case


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Racechasers said:


> I have just purchased a 29FBHS and am wondering if it has a manual override for the slide in the form of a crank in case the power slide fails. And if so where is it located?
> [snapback]28163[/snapback]​


This is really a good question. I believe the motor runs of your 12v source, so as long as you have battery power you should be OK, failing that, you could hook up your TV to get 12v power. If that fails, well you aren't going anywhere anyway, so yuo migyht as well drink all the cold beer in the frig before it gets too hot.
Jim is right though, everyone ought to keep some spare fuses (of each size) for emergencies.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## jallen58 (Oct 27, 2003)

Everyone should check under the slide and look where the wiring is and anchor any slack wire. Mine was very lose and a wire got pinched and burned up the motor while we were on our grand canyon trip last year. Because of this i had to use the manual override and as California Jim said it is a major pain. What the manual says is to back off the nut on the screw. What I found was the nut releases pressure on the cluch so your not turning the gear box. After discovering this i just put a screwdriver in and wedged the sprind back then i could just push the slide in and out. This is way better because you can only get about 1/4 turn at a time on the screw wich will take you about an hour to move it in or out. With this being said just pray you nevr need to do it.

Jim


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

thanks Jim! I think you were the one who told me about this


----------



## Racechasers (Feb 22, 2005)

I had to post this because I found it amuzing that this post has now come full circle. I originally posted this right after I picked up my new outback in March of this year and yesterday Oct 30 I had my slide mechanism fail. I was extremely upset at the time but have now chalked it up to another good campfire story. Three good things came out of this....I'm still under warranty, I now know where my motor for the slide is (boy did that take forever to locate) and I know what tools I need to manually get the slide back in thanks to alot of help from my fellow campers!!!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Racechasers said:


> Three good things came out of this....[snapback]61325[/snapback]​


Nope ... 4.... and your back here on Outbackers.com


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

C'mon Scott...Details! Ya can't just leave us hanging like that!


----------



## Racechasers (Feb 22, 2005)

California Jim said:


> C'mon Scott...Details! Ya can't just leave us hanging like that!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry Jim,

Didn't want to bore anyone. Anyway I was at a campground in Mount Holly Springs PA and we were in the process of buttoning up the camper and leaving it sit on site for we would be coming back this coming weekend to camp again. Trying to squeeze out every last camping weekend that the season has to offer. Very last thing I do is pull the slide in. I actually got the slide in the entire way but when the slide stopped usually I either hear the motor stop or a clicking noise. Instead I hear this high pitch whine! And I'm like uh oh!! So out of curiousity I send the slide back out to see if it works and it does so I stop after it goes out like 6 inches or so. Then I try to bring it back in and all I get is that high pitch whine, no movement. I then try to go out further and that is now a no go, just getting the whiney noise. So to try and make this long story a little shorter, I had about 10 fellow campers helping me try and find the motor for the slide because it was nowhere near the actual slide. Eventually after 45 minutes or so we find it, put a socket wrench on it and start cranking which was also a fairly long process considering I only had to come in 6 inches or so. Got the slide in, took the trailer with me and it is now at the service center I'm assuming getting a gear replaced that had stripped. Kinda bummed out because it is going to be beautiful this weekend and I don't believe the part will be received in time to take the camper. Anyway that is my story of how this thread that started back in March has now come full circle.


----------



## photosal (Nov 16, 2004)

Racechasers said:


> California Jim said:
> 
> 
> > C'mon Scott...Details!Â Ya can't just leave us hanging like that!Â
> ...


Scott,
You never did tell us where the darn motor is . Or do you want us to spend 45min 
trying to find it. 
Tell us pretty please.
photosal


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

Mine is located under the forward dinette bench and is a royal pain to work manually. It's a different manufacturer than the paperwork that came with it says it is so I called Keystone to find out the deal. They told me I was wrong and that if I sent them pictures they would prove it. I sent the pictures and they said they would get back to me with the answer. That was several months ago after a friend had problems with his switch. If someone can tell me how to post pictures I'll put them on here. Mine has no manual override that I can find but I can bring the slide all the way in pretty quickly. Maybe 5 minutes or so steady with the ratchet.


----------



## Racechasers (Feb 22, 2005)

Sorry Sal,

Everyones location is probably different but mine, and I would bet that the other fifth wheels may be the same, is located just to the right of the bunkhouse door step underneath the trailer. The small access door is pretty close to where my gas line is stubbed out for the exterior stove.


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

I am going to go now and fine mine. I'm glad I read this post.

"*Let's Go Camping*"

Crawfish


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

So the moral of the story is if your slide makes noise when you get it in, wait til you get home to try it again.









My motor is under my dinette seat thru an access panel, just hope I never need it

John


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Hope you never need it either John
But its just like everthing else you just never know









Don


----------



## CJ999 (Aug 11, 2005)

I was getting our 28RSDS ready for a thanksgiving trip today. Didn't pay very good attention apparently when I hooked up the battery because I hooked it backward.... man I'm feeling dumb right now! You ever know your too tired to be doing something but you just can't stop?!

My wife jumped in a opened the slide... how it went out is the first part of my confusion. Now it won't go back in.

It's getting dark and cold so finding the motor tonight is unlikely. Did I burn the electrical out on the motor? I guess an easy place to start would be the fuse others have talked about but what fuse? I looked at the fuse box and nothing says slide... flipped 'em all and got nothing.

And if I have to get to the motor, the previous posts aren't very encouraging.. I'm guessing I start by removing the underbelly and just keep removing until it's visible? Shouldn't it be right in line with the slide tracks?

Any help is greatly appreciated. I have essentially tomorrow and Tuesday to figure this out. We are hoping to leave on Tuesday. Just getting in will be enough to save the trip.


----------



## QbcOutback (Feb 14, 2005)

CJ999, there is no need to remove the underbelly! 
The slide motor is under the left dinette bench. You will have to remove the panel on the floor to have access to it.

BTW the breaker for the slide is not in the fuse panel, it's located on the front of the trailer, near the battery. Look for two small breakers: one is for the slide, the other one is the main to the fuse panel.

You can look at this thread for some info on the manual override:

Manual override

As for your battery being hooked backward, this should have no consequence on the slide motor, it just reversed the operation of the wall switch (the motor runs on +12 to get out and -12V to get in). But you might have blown the fuses in the fuse panel that protect against reverse hooking of the battery.








Hope this helps...


----------



## CJ999 (Aug 11, 2005)

Thank you, this is why I love the internet.

Closer inspection located a blown 40amp plug in fuse in the fuse box under the refrigerator. The lights work though....

I think we have the same trailer, 2005 28RSDS, so I will go looking for the other fuse you refer to. Would it be inside a junction box maybe? I see one there.

Thanks again, 
CJ


----------



## QbcOutback (Feb 14, 2005)

don't look for a fuse, it's a small breaker located outside on the frame of the trailer, just beside the battery.


----------



## CJ999 (Aug 11, 2005)

I appreciate your guidance here. I'm not at home so I can't search for it now, and I have not noticed it before.

Since you clarify it as a breaker, I assume it's something I should be able to reset and not something I will have to replace? (Trying to figure out if I should stop and get it on my way home...)

Thanks 
CJ


----------



## QbcOutback (Feb 14, 2005)

Those mini breakers are auto-reset, there is no need to manually reset them.

Look for corrosion on the breaker terminals. The breakers are cheap to replace if needed (less than $5 each), but I doubt your problem comes from there.

Look for pinched wires around the motor. Keystone does a poor job at securing loose wires under the slide.

Good luck.


----------



## CJ999 (Aug 11, 2005)

Ok, if you could call it a "breaker" because it will break really easily if you jerk on the wires going into it, then I think I found it!!!! Yesterday was a bad day for me to work on anything!

I'm not normally so dangerous. Yesterday was unique. I ran 22 miles in the morning in preparation for a marathon next Sunday, and then I decided I felt good enough to get the trailer ready when I got home. I should have handcuffed myself to a chair and watched football or something.

Anyway, I manually pulled the slide in tonight using your instructions and pictures in the other thread. That was wonderfully easy. Thanks for your help. It took about 2 minutes using a ratchet and socket. If this HAD to happen somewhere, I am glad this happened at home.

Then I took the little breakaway breaker apart and tomorrow my father in law is going to get me new one while I am at work. So I think this will all work out ok and we will be camping Wednesday.

The only thing that wasn't easy was replacing the 40 amp fuses that blew inside. Everyone looked at me like I was nuts when I asked for little 40 amp fuses. One guy pulled out a fuse as big as my hand. I just got 30 amp fuses and put them in. They worked in my test runs before I completely disassembled the broken breaker.

If I can figure out how to get a picture in a post, I will have a picture of the piece I think we are talking about in just a bit.


----------



## CJ999 (Aug 11, 2005)

Can't seem to figure out how to get a picture in my post... oh well...


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Go to a car stereo place for the 40 amp fuse.

Also the auto reset breaker is a thermal over load and auto resets when it cools off. You can get these at any auto parts store. There are two of these on the front of the trailer. On my trailer one is a 30 amp and the other is 40 amp.

Also on a reversed battery the stereo in line fuse typically blows so check it to see if it works.


----------

